

Is Linkedin down? - rayhano


======
just_observing
No - BT has some major issues.

[http://downdetector.co.uk/problems/bt-british-
telecom/map/](http://downdetector.co.uk/problems/bt-british-telecom/map/)

------
sirtel
I have the same problem here in Oxford. Twitter is down locally as well. Most
websites except for google.com, youtube.com, facebook.com are down.

Maybe submarine cable is broken or something wrong with the servers.

------
mpweiher
no

